
Microsoft ️ Linux? Microsoft ️ Running Its Windows' SQL Server Software on Linux - Dotnaught
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/18/microsoft_running_windows_apps_on_linux/
======
twoodfin
The headline is not great and might benefit from an exception to the HN title
rule.

What's interesting here is the use of Microsoft's Drawbridge[1] technology to
essentially containerize a Windows NT kernel inside a Linux user process in
support of SQL Server.

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/drawbridge/](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/drawbridge/)

